# Comic actor Eric Sykes has died, aged 89



## Lock&Light (Jul 4, 2012)

One of the all-time greats. He had a good innings.


----------



## Santino (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn. he was a great fella.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 4, 2012)

bugger


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 4, 2012)

Sad. I like him a lot.

Here's a classic:


----------



## extra dry (Jul 4, 2012)

RIP


----------



## dessiato (Jul 4, 2012)

RIP Eric, you gave me many laughs over the years.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 4, 2012)

Really sorry to hear he's died, I see someone has posted The Plank - was very funny!
I also loved him in the comedy series with Hatty Jaques and Derek Guyler.

RIP Eric


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh dear - I thought he'd go on forever.

Great legacy though!


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 4, 2012)

My two favourite memories of Eric Sykes....

Eric in a space rocket ringing Hattie and asking her to guess where he is, which she can't, so he gives her a clue...
"All systems are go!" and she says
"Eric, I warned you not to eat those prunes."

and Eric suitably attired and playing Flamenco guitar, sings Andulucian songs, which Hattie, also suitably and resplendently attired is translating into English. He finishes with a flourish and shouts
"Olé!"
and Hattie says
"With milk!"


----------



## krink (Jul 4, 2012)

RIP Eric, I liked him when i was a kid as he looked like my dad.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 4, 2012)

That's very sad.  I remember his sitcom with fondness.  As a kid, I'd laugh out loud, as we watched as a family.  I've re-watched a few episodes recently, and they don't really stand the test of time.  But that doesn't matter.  He was a legend.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


>


That's a lovely pic.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2012)

RIP Eric  . A great comedy actor and writer.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 4, 2012)

His work on the Goon Shows with Milligan, and replacing him during Milligan's bad patches in hospital, are oft forgotten. One of the good ones


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 4, 2012)

RIP Mr Sykes


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't remember anything i've seen him in, yet I know his face and his voice so well. Weird! 
Seemed like a decent and funny bloke.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 4, 2012)

Very sad to see him go. 
I remember watching Sykes when I was a kid.

I hoping they'll show some repeats in his honour. (Make a change from Dad's Army....)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2012)

the plank was an intergral part of my childhood

rip Eric


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 4, 2012)

His best mate was Terry Scott. They both had severe deafness which neither really acknowledged. Terry Scott's daughter (who is also deaf) said they used to yell at each other through dressing room walls completely oblivious to what the other was saying.


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2012)

I never enjoyed The Plank, but the series always had me in stitches, Erics face always being such a picture.

I dont think I'd dare watch one now tho, just in case.

RIP Eric


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 4, 2012)

Farewell then. Eric Sykes. 

*I said, FAREWELL THEN, ERIC SYKES!*


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 4, 2012)

Rhubarb, rhubarb, rhubarb, Eric.

Rhubarb, rhubarb, rhubarb. Rhubarb, rhubarb, rhubarb. Rhubarb.

Rhubarb rhubarb rhubarb rhubarb rhubarb.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 4, 2012)

sad to see him go, enjoyed the commedy with hattie jakes
RIP


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 4, 2012)

RIP Eric Sykes.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 4, 2012)

I always loved the premise that Eric & Hattie were identical twins sharing a house.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 4, 2012)

My Dad was a big fan of The Plank and the Sykes show, they were the kind of comedy we watched as kids, before The Young Ones. My uncle acted on stage with Sykes and Jimmy Edwards a number of times. I saw them a few times at York Theatre Royal.Don't remember much about it tbh.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 5, 2012)

Best of his sketches AFAIAC is the one where he described (with guitar) how flamenco was invented as a way of dealing with flies whilst playing.


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't remember anything i've seen him in, yet I know his face and his voice so well. Weird!
> Seemed like a decent and funny bloke.


Same here. I just have a vague memory of watching him with my Mum and Dad when I was very little and everyone being in fits. Which isn't a bad way to be remembered, really. RIP, Eric.


----------

